# Freedom Convoy: Ottawa residents 'prisoners in own homes'



## kShehzad (Jan 31, 2022)

*Protests in Canada's capital city against a vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the US-Canada border have entered their third consecutive day.*
Citing "traffic, noise and safety issues" from the so-called Freedom Convoy, Ottawa police asked the public to avoid the downtown area on Monday.
Some downtown stores, including a shopping mall, will also be closed.
Demonstrators have been mostly peaceful but behaviour by some members of the crowd has been strongly criticised.
A GoFundMe page to support the convoy has now raised over C$9m ($7m; £5.2m).
At an invite-only news conference on Sunday, Benjamin Dichter and Tamara Lich - the two organisers behind the page - said they aimed to create a "logistics nightmare" to put pressure on the Canadian government.


The truckers shutting down Canada's capital
How vaccine mandates became a Canada election issue
The convoy began as a call to end a vaccine mandate imposed by the Liberal government on 15 January that would require unvaccinated Canadian truckers returning from across the US border to quarantine once they return home.
But it has since grown into a push to end all vaccine mandates nationwide and what they see as government overreach of Covid-19 restrictions.
The crowd of demonstrators - the truckers and their supporters - were estimated to be in the thousands on Saturday as the gathered on and around parliament hill. The crowd has since thinned but many protestors have indicated they plan to stay on until their demands are met.
Around 90% of Canada's 120,000 cross-border truckers are vaccinated, in line with the country's adult population, and Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has called the protestors "a fringe minority".
Mr Trudeau left his Ottawa home with his family over the weekend and has been staying at an undisclosed location amid security concerns.


> On Monday morning, he tweeted that he had tested positive for Covid-19 and would "continue to work remotely this week while following public health guidelines".



Members of parliament will be returning to the House of Commons on Monday after nearly two months on recess. Existing permissions for MPs to work remotely may allow legislators to avoid the protestors that have converged on parliament hill.
On Sunday, Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson said residents "feel they're prisoners in their own homes".


> "You have the right to protest, you've had your protest, please move on. Our city has to get back in normal stead," he told CBC News.


Also over the weekend, the Friends of Simon Wiesenthal Center for Holocaust Studies slammed the use of Nazi symbols by some protestors as "a heinous form of Holocaust distortion".
Reports on social media indicate that truckers in the US may be planning a similar demonstration that would see them drive from California in the West to the country's capital in Washington DC.

Link :


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

This is fuckin' beautiful...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 31, 2022)

It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 31, 2022)

Honk Honk


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2022)

kShehzad said:


> *Protests in Canada's capital city against a vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the US-Canada border have entered their third consecutive day.*
> Citing "traffic, noise and safety issues" from the so-called Freedom Convoy, Ottawa police asked the public to avoid the downtown area on Monday.
> Some downtown stores, including a shopping mall, will also be closed.
> Demonstrators have been mostly peaceful but behaviour by some members of the crowd has been strongly criticised.
> ...


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

kShehzad said:


> Around 90% of Canada's 120,000 cross-border truckers are vaccinated, in line with the country's adult population


If this is true ^^ and the vax is effective then there is no need for quarantines and masks.  Ten percent of ~40M is only 4M in the second largest, geographically, nation in the world.  This is a government control overreach in the extreme.  Time to run Trudeau out of Canada.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Without the murder, arson, looting and public terrorism


----------



## mamooth (Jan 31, 2022)

The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.

The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

My biggest concern is that some social agency start handing out blankets for the few that intend on staying for a few days.

As to their cause? Who really knows? The truckers protesting the vaccines or mandates was a sham, as over 90% are for the vaccines and are vaccinated anyway.

Now it has something to do with 'freedom' but nobody really knows what 'freedom' Canadians are denied? And then that's just one splinter group shedded off from the whole.

Basically, the main cause will be to cause trouble and support the anti-government that is Bernier's PPC extreme right splinter off of the Conservatives.

Can Americans supply some warm blankets to begin with? They'll be united on that need for sure!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.



And it's been an absolute practical victory for the truckers. They aimed to shut down Parliament Hill and they've done just that...


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


It really has been a PR disaster because of O'Toole flipflopping on supporting them or opposing them, and allowing Bernier to represent the right. 

Bernier owns the right's position on this goatfu-k and that ensures the Liberal party gets the highroad. Bernier is a David Duke waving a Canadian flag!


----------



## mamooth (Jan 31, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And it's been an absolute practical victory for the truckers. They aimed to shut down Parliament Hill and they've done just that...


Well, yes, a thousand people can shut down a very small area, if the police let them. And the Canadian Police have. They're very polite police. People still think the truckers and their suckups are twats.

If the government had been in session, it would have been even more awesome. But since they weren't, the antivaxxers made up a story about how they made the government flee.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And it's been an absolute practical victory for the truckers. They aimed to shut down Parliament Hill and they've done just that...


I heard that parliament is in session today.
But Justin isn't there in person due to him being infected with Covid.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Really?  I must have missed the arson and looters.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 31, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And it's been an absolute practical victory for the truckers. They aimed to shut down Parliament Hill and they've done just that...


They also managed to run that fancy little bitch of a PM out of town, as well.  Too funny.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> As to their cause? Who really knows? The truckers protesting the vaccines or mandates was a sham, as over 90% are for the vaccines and are vaccinated anyway.


This makes absolutely NO sense.  If 90% are vaccinated and the vax is safe and effective (as the government claims) then there is NO reason to force vax or masks or quarantines on a protected public.  Purely government overreach and panic by an easily terrified segment of the population.  SCAMDEMIC.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> They also managed to run that fancy little bitch of a PM out of town, as well.  Too funny.


LOL, he's quarantining.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> as over 90% are for the vaccines and are vaccinated anyway.


Yeah?  For how long?  I mean, that definition is a little fluid, innit?  It's kind of a "moving target".


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I heard that parliament is in session today.
> But Justin isn't there in person due to him being infected with Covid.


What happened to that "very necessary and effective" vax that he was supposed to be vaxxed with?  Sounds like more governmental lying to me.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What happened to that "very necessary and effective" vax that he was supposed to be vaxxed with?  Sounds like more governmental lying to me.


Has the effectiveness and safety of the vaccines not been explained to you in simple enough language for you to understand?

Briefly, in the interest of no need to repeat the message over and over again for those who haven't paid attention;
Some vaccinated people still become infected.
Vaccinated individuals suffer far less severely than those who don't heed Trump's advice and still refuse to be vaccinated.

I'm sorry I don't have the time or the patience to go into further detail.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

What could those twuckers have been thinking as they travelled hundreds, if not thousands of miles to get to Ottawa?
Surely they understood that their cause had been defused on the fact that 90% of cross border twuchers were vaccinated and that Canada's mandate was redundant due to US mandate being in place?
And now when asked what they're doing in Ottawa, no two can come up with the same answer! Some say they want to be 'free' but they don't know what particular 'free' they're missing. Canada's already one of the freest countries in the world!

Those twuckers obviously didn't have their 'ears on' and didn't have their brains on either!

On a positive note, they can get their 'airhorns' on and that makes them appear larger than life.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Some vaccinated people still become infected.
> Vaccinated individuals suffer far less severely than those who don't heed Trump's advice and still refuse to be vaccinated.


So when did it become the government's responsibility to protect you from the common cold.  If what you say is true and the vaxxed are just stricken with a cold.  There is no danger of them overwhelming the medical community because they are not severely affected.  The governments pretzel logic is not holding up to scrutiny.  As for you not having the time or patience to go into further detail, I think you are at a loss for a logical explanation and you are extremely uncomfortable when the criticism comes north of the 49th parallel.  Sucks to be you duck, because here it is.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Canada's mandate was redundant due to US mandate


Wrong again, duck.  Canada's mandate pre dated the US.  Hell, there is NO restriction on the US southern border.  Haven't you heard, C'mon In.  Get your facts straight before you post bs.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Canada's already one of the freest countries in the world!


In your rush to pass judgement on the rest of the world over the past two years, you apparently haven't kept abreast of the news in your own country.  Mandates, lockdowns, denial of freedom of association, forced vax, incarceration of people for practicing religion--yeah, that is NOT freedom, duck.  Please keep up.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 31, 2022)

Impose a  hoax and go full pearl clutch when thinkers push back


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> My biggest concern is that some social agency start handing out blankets for the few that intend on staying for a few days.


Kind of discerning when you are faced with the possibility of the government handing out your tax dollars indiscriminately, eh, duck?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> If this is true ^^ and the vax is effective then there is no need for quarantines and masks.  Ten percent of ~40M is only 4M in the second largest, geographically, nation in the world.  This is a government control overreach in the extreme.  Time to run Trudeau out of Canada.


PLus the Guys a Liar and big New World Order toadie.
  Working hand-over-Fist with Guys who Satanically believe
  in Massive Depopulation.Klaus Schwab is his name.And his
  game is to thru any means necessary adopt a plan to
  rid the world of too many Humans for his Diabolical
   Luciferian domination.The F-Head german may be worse
  than a Hitler.He runs The World Economic Forum or
   Davos and is a key member of the Bilderberg Group.
    A group of very wealthy and powerful people who
  meet in secret to adopt measures to Transform the
   World as to How they View it.
    That is where this Short Prick Trudeau gets his
  notions.His belligerent Nefarious gumption.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Kind of discerning when you are faced with the possibility of the government handing out your tax dollars indiscriminately, eh, duck?


You could possibly mean 'concerning' instead of 'discerning' my little friend.

I'm a taxpayer who is on the losing side of the socially responsible proposition, in that I gladly pay taxes to benefit my fellow Canadians, more than I receive the benefits. 

I couldn't imagine for a minute not subscribing to the system! My taxes are a pittance compared to my wealth and resultance freedom and happiness! While my tax dollars go to a very good cause.
Hence Canada's very high quality of life and our freedom that's rated as one of the highest in the world, if not the very highest. I believe that America is rated as 54th. in the world on 'freedom'.

The lesson to learn little buddy is that we pay a small amount of our money now, to benefit hugely sometime later. *And it's working marvellously well! *


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Actually no.
There are no millionaires being made here, no Marxist militant anti-male feminist buying 5 houses. 
No obscure officers buying an $8,000,000 mansion in Canada.
No.... not like it at all


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


>


But what mandates? Nobody seems to know now that they're reached Ottawa? The vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the border is redundant and N.A. because of US mandate already in place.

This diesel guzzling thing could be possibly making a point against 'climate change' if anything. It's added huge amounts of diesel stench to the air.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> But what mandates? Nobody seems to know now that they're reached Ottawa? The vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the border is redundant and N.A. because of US mandate already in place.
> 
> This diesel guzzling thing could be possibly making a point against 'climate change' if anything. It's added huge amounts of diesel stench to the air.


That is why they have said FUCK YOU........AND IT'S COMING TO Washington next................good.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That is why they have said FUCK YOU........AND IT'S COMING TO Washington next................good.


The truckers are saying f--k you? 
They have no cause to promote in Ottawa because they've been defused and they're milling around waving Canadian flags and confused on the reason why.

Better to get some warm blankets out to the few that torture themselves staying!


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

Plus the Truckers were NOT Vandalizing the Canadian
  Memorial.They were cleaning it.Chalk it up to what 
   The scumbag MSM and AP and Unfree Press propagate.
  Like World class Schmo ... Morning Joe calling it a 
    CULT.Did that Robot-Headed, beadie-eye'd creep dare
   call BLM a CULT.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 31, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Honk Honk


Maybe we should stop thinking of Canada as our retarded little brother. Their growing sacks now


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The truckers are saying f--k you?
> They have no cause to promote in Ottawa because they've been defused and they're milling around waving Canadian flags and confused on the reason why.
> 
> Better to get some warm blankets out to the few that torture themselves staying!


They seem fine.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Hence Canada's very high quality of life and our freedom that's rated as one of the highest in the world,


By who?  Linkie?  I know you avoid those like the plague.


Donald H said:


> I believe that America is rated as 54th. in the world on 'freedom'.


Sure, that's it.  That is why more people try to enter this country than any other nation in the world.  You just aren't very good at critical thinking but you'll follow pretzel logic anywhere.


Donald H said:


> we pay a small amount of our money now, to benefit hugely sometime later. *And it's working marvellously well! *


I don't know what you pay for property tax, but I do know that between provincial and GST you pay 30% for purchases.  Also, Canadian household debt to income has risen to *177.3% * Canada Q3 household debt-to-income ratio rises to 177.3%  How's that working for you duck?  LMAO


----------



## martybegan (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.



Minus the burning, looting, and assaults on police officers.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Maybe we should stop thinking of Canada as our retarded little brother. Their growing sacks now


Great to hear--especially after hearing the Trudeau bs line non stop from the likes of Donald H and Dragonlady.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That is why they have said FUCK YOU........AND IT'S COMING TO Washington next................good.



I would love to see the same thing happen in DC...


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> But what mandates? Nobody seems to know now that they're reached Ottawa? The vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the border is redundant and N.A. because of US mandate already in place.
> 
> This diesel guzzling thing could be possibly making a point against 'climate change' if anything. It's added huge amounts of diesel stench to the air.


Hold on duck, I'll have some US truckers bring you another load of straws to grasp.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> By who?  Linkie?  I know you avoid those like the plague.











						The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
					

Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						Canada ranked #1 country in the world for Quality of Life | News
					

For the fifth year in a row, Canada is ranked the #1 country in the world in 2020 for Quality of Life, according to a global ranking from US News.




					dailyhive.com
				




On freedom you'll find America listed at 54th. little buddy.  This is one of the reasons why we shouldn't ever depend on America to protect us. A more military mindset can only degrade freedom.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
> 
> 
> Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.
> ...


Cool...........You finally gonna build up your militaries and defend yourself.............THAT IS AWESOME NEWS.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
> 
> 
> Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.
> ...


Once again you are reacting to that little ring in your socialist bill.  For every socialist stat you produce, I can produce another that disagrees in total or in part.  https://www.cato.org/human-freedom-index/2021  As I said in an earlier post--how many people are busting down Canada's doors -- critical thinking in other words quit letting people lead you around by the bill.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Cool...........You finally gonna build up your militaries and defend yourself.............THAT IS AWESOME NEWS.


Canada has no reason to build up our military. We have no enemies posing a threat. Certainly not Russia!
And China doesn't operate that way, they are completely concerned with flexing their muscle on economic supremacy through peaceful means. 

And the rest of the world would be foolish to balk at what China is offering.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Once again you are reacting to that little ring in your socialist bill.  For every socialist stat you produce, I can produce another that disagrees in total or in part.  https://www.cato.org/human-freedom-index/2021  As I said in an earlier post--how many people are busting down Canada's doors -- critical thinking in other words quit letting people lead you around by the bill.


Oh fuddle duddle off! You're becoming nothing but an annoying distraction now.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2022)

It's pretty funny how the left is repulsed by the " workers of the world uniting " 

It's the cherry on top 





It's a conspiracy


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2022)

Russian plant!





And gee I wonder who the guys wearing swastikas are ........
Anons are on em lol


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> And the rest of the world would be foolish to balk at what China is offering.


The Wuhan flu?  It is true--I've suspected from the beginning that you were a CCP or Russian plant and you just settled it Peking duck.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Oh fuddle duddle off! You're becoming nothing but an annoying distraction now.


I noticed that you chose not to respond to Canada's problem with consumer debt and taxation.  Run along duck, I understand you, like Trudeau, are over your head.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The Wuhan flu?  It is true--I've suspected from the beginning that you were a CCP or Russian plant and you just settled it Peking duck.


I was leaning towards dog eater on other threads ...they're all over canaduh..


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Without the destruction or violence.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


Actually I'm sure Canadian government is starting to wake up. They are talking over 700,000 18 wheeler convoy from California to Washington DC. If true, that would be close to a 10,000 mile convoy. That would be amazing, Biden would be getting his diaper changed a lot! Lol


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> What could those twuckers have been thinking as they travelled hundreds, if not thousands of miles to get to Ottawa?
> Surely they understood that their cause had been defused on the fact that 90% of cross border twuchers were vaccinated and that Canada's mandate was redundant due to US mandate being in place?
> And now when asked what they're doing in Ottawa, no two can come up with the same answer! Some say they want to be 'free' but they don't know what particular 'free' they're missing. Canada's already one of the freest countries in the world!
> 
> ...


They could pull a blm on them and destroy Ottawa. You would support that right?


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They could pull a blm on them and destroy Ottawa. You would support that right?


I would support black people demonstrating but they really don't do that very much in Canada. I don't support violence in Canada


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I don't support violence in Canada


Just in other countries as evidenced by your advocating for BLM in the US, eh duck?  BTW, the #FreedomConvoy movement has not been violent.  Fuck Turdeau!  I support Canadian Truckers.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Just in other countries as evidenced by your advocating for BLM in the US, eh duck?  BTW, the #FreedomConvoy movement has not been violent.  Fuck Turdeau!  I support Canadian Truckers.


I don't support violence against black people in any country.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I would support black people demonstrating but they really don't do that very much in Canada. I don't support violence in Canada


Blm riots happened in Canada, you support that?


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I don't support violence against black people in any country.


Only against black people, duck?  So in addition to being a CCP commie, you are a racist who supports violence against people as long as they are not black.  SMH, you are truly a piece of work.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Only against black people, duck?  So in addition to being a CCP commie, you are a racist who supports violence against people as long as they are not black.  SMH, you are truly a piece of work.


I refuse to be baited into having to say that I'm a commie or I'm not a commie. I might or might not even be a Marxist. 

It's rude to ask such questions.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I refuse to be baited into having to say that I'm a commie or I'm not a commie. I might or might not even be a Marxist.
> 
> It's rude to ask such questions.


Commie deflection noted.  But you don't deny that you advocate for violence against people as long as they are not black, duck.  That is what you stated very clearly in post #59.  Thank you for admitting you are a racist who advocates violence against non-blacks.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 31, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> This is fuckin' beautiful...


Yup.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Covid is as real as the massive scam built around it, bra. 

Also, I don't see Ottawa burning as it would with BLMers.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2022)

It's not about vaccine.

It's about erosion of liberty.

I have no doubt many truckers participating are, themselves, vaccinated.

But they're not buying into forcible vaccination.  

I can't get at all excited about a liberal bent on suicide.  In fact, I'd be fully supportive.
Similarly, being fully vaccinated - by my own choice - I'm fully supportive of your right to decline.

Vaccine Passports = sewn yellow stars and tattooed wrists.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 31, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Actually I'm sure Canadian government is starting to wake up. They are talking over 700,000 18 wheeler convoy from California to Washington DC. If true, that would be close to a 10,000 mile convoy.


And yet you think such thing is a possibility. That's how delusional you've become.

Your Candadians managed 121 trucks. And you're raving about 700,000. Completely nuts.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And yet you think such thing is a possibility. That's how delusional you've become.
> 
> Your Candadians managed 121 trucks. And you're raving about 700,000. Completely nuts.


And may all your shelves be empty ones!


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And yet you think such thing is a possibility. That's how delusional you've become.
> 
> Your Candadians managed 121 trucks. And you're raving about 700,000. Completely nuts.


MAGA bitch.!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2022)

kShehzad said:


> *Protests in Canada's capital city against a vaccine mandate for truckers crossing the US-Canada border have entered their third consecutive day.*
> Citing "traffic, noise and safety issues" from the so-called Freedom Convoy, Ottawa police asked the public to avoid the downtown area on Monday.
> Some downtown stores, including a shopping mall, will also be closed.
> Demonstrators have been mostly peaceful but behaviour by some members of the crowd has been strongly criticised.
> ...


Cheers to our patriotic mates in Canada.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2022)

Antifa and BLM have already stated they planned to plant their people there, waving swastikas, causing problems, delivering bricks....so it can all be blamed on the Truckers....which will then be blamed on Trump in some form or another.


----------



## braalian (Jan 31, 2022)

Isn’t it a little dramatic to claim to be a “prisoner in your own home” because of this?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I heard that parliament is in session today.
> But Justin isn't there in person due to him being infected with Covid.


Trudeau caught covid, while in hiding.  Tell us how the vaccine works, again...lol


----------



## Oddball (Jan 31, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> It's pretty funny how the left is repulsed by the " workers of the world uniting "
> 
> It's the cherry on top
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Times up


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2022)

I read somewhere that someone in Canada is having a cow because the bike lane is closed. Fuck your right....KEEP THAT BIKE LANE OPEN. What a bunch of fucking morons. Canadian Truckers need to head to the USA since some of their own people are bitching and complaining.


----------



## petro (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## martybegan (Feb 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I refuse to be baited into having to say that I'm a commie or I'm not a commie. I might or might not even be a Marxist.
> 
> It's rude to ask such questions.



Why do you have to hide your political affiliation?

I am a strict constructional federalist, with social libertarian leanings.

Not so hard, right?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 1, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 595521



What a bunch of wussies


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2022)

Is this anything like Portland people prisoners in their own homes?
  Oh... no it isn't. These people actually have something important to protest.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


>


That is photoshopped


----------



## martybegan (Feb 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Is this anything like Portland people prisoners in their own homes?
> Oh... no it isn't. These people actually have something important to protest.



And these protesters haven't declared their protest area an autonomous zone. Police and other services aren't being told to fuck off.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> What could those twuckers have been thinking as they travelled hundreds, if not thousands of miles to get to Ottawa?
> Surely they understood that their cause had been defused on the fact that 90% of cross border twuchers were vaccinated and that Canada's mandate was redundant due to US mandate being in place?
> And now when asked what they're doing in Ottawa, no two can come up with the same answer! Some say they want to be 'free' but they don't know what particular 'free' they're missing. Canada's already one of the freest countries in the world!
> 
> ...


If the trucking industry stopped we'd be on our knees in 5 days ninny

I think this whole thing is pretty dern funny Skippy


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> And these protesters haven't declared their protest area an autonomous zone. Police and other services aren't being told to fuck off.


The funny part... is many of the police are with them.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 1, 2022)

It's hilarious! But the twuckurs won't say what they want. They're confused and getting cold and miserable and one of them is going to do something stupid, then the police will get serious. 

I say, let them protest peacefully at least until the daffodils bloom! Eventually they'll find a cause!

Can anybody think of a good one? 

Stop Covid? They'll have to talk to Mr. Covid about that.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.



It’s like Black Lives Matter without the Burning Looting and Murdering.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2022)

great speech trump gives in support of the truckers.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 2, 2022)

Ottawa official wants their funds seized.
Ottawa police chief wants the military to get them.

That's called Fascism folk.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I heard that parliament is in session today.
> But Justin isn't there in person due to him being infected with Covid.


Did you mean to say Trudeau was "infected with cowardice"?

Just wondering.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 5, 2022)

"Insurrection" in Ottawa!  The people have had enough


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 6, 2022)

Donald H said:


> They have no cause to promote in Ottawa because they've been defused and they're milling around waving Canadian flags and confused on the reason why.


Seven days later and those defused truckers are still milling around.  I just come by here every day to get my dose of Duck's delusional LIES.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


Seems to be a catastrophe for the city as well.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 7, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And it's been an absolute practical victory for the truckers. They aimed to shut down Parliament Hill and they've done just that...



Wait until the bill comes due.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Concerned American (Feb 7, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Wait until the bill comes due.


Turdeau will pay it.


----------



## ClaireH (Feb 7, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> It's pretty funny how the left is repulsed by the " workers of the world uniting "
> 
> It's the cherry on top
> 
> ...





Death Angel said:


>


Adolf Trudeau: “I saw LEFT MEMES about me! In one meme, I was hit by a truck driven by Trump and a cat!” lol 

Thanks DA for posting!  If a picture is worth 1000 words I’d say a good meme is worth about 1 million.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 7, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Bite your dam tongue==BLM are terrorists that attack innocent people and cops in order to terrorize and extort for money.   The truckers aren't them---the truckers are out to stop a corrupt government from abusing its citizens.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 8, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What happened to that "very necessary and effective" vax that he was supposed to be vaxxed with?  Sounds like more governmental lying to me.


He was probably like all these officials that tell everyone else to wear their mask or else, then come to find out they aren't wearing theirs... Makes one wonder if Trudeau was ever vaxed......Hmmmmmmm That monkey say, but that monkey not do ????


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Makes one wonder if Trudeau was ever vaxed


I think you mean Turdeau.  LOL


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

I read over at GAB that cowboys on A LOT OF HORSES are gathering at the border up in Montana to show support. I wonder how many will complain of horse manure and the trailers hauling those horses?

Canada started a WORLD WIDE protest. Other countries are doing the same. YAY!

Meanwhile, its time to put Donald Duck on iggie. Dude is a fucktard.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Oh, and I saw a pic of Trudoughboy and Brandon together sitting on a couch. THe meme said "Nice basement you have here, Mr President".

Trudoughboy does not have covid. He is a mealy mouthes chickenshit in hiding.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

BREAKING: Hundreds of Cowboys Join Canadian Freedom Fight - Todd Starnes
					

Hundreds of cowboys on horseback joined farmers and truckers to block the only 24-hour international border crossing in Alberta, Canada.




					www.toddstarnes.com


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Freedom Cowboys Go to the Rescue: Join truckers and farmers to show solidarity for people's rights - 24sSports
					

Freedom Cowboys riding to rescue truckers and farmers are banding together to show solidarity for everyone's human rights.




					24ssports.com


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Turin, Italy.... citizens dine together in the streets to resist collectively against vaccine passports.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Judge bans honking from truckers in downtown Ottawa for 10 days
					

An Ontario judge granted a 10-day injunction on Monday that forbids truckers parked on city streets in downtown Ottawa from constantly honking their horns.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


Really?
What buildings have they torched? Have they killed anybody? Are they preventing people from getting to their homes, or preventing ambulances from getting through?
So no, it isn't like the racket called "Black Lives Matter". 
Also, they aren't covid deniers, you can't even be honest about that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 8, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


Interesting that pro vaxxers are all about saving lives but champion 1.2 million abortions a year in the US. Retard much !!!

It's not about lives, it's just purely control.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Bite your dam tongue==BLM are terrorists that attack innocent people and cops in order to terrorize and extort for money.   The truckers aren't them---the truckers are out to stop a corrupt government from abusing its citizens.


I am so thankful for the iggie button. These idiots aren't worth the air they breathe, much less having to hear that empty idiotic air.

They are just too stupid to understand its THEIR RIGHTS that are being fought for too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

Meanwhile...Belgium has joined the team!





__





						Loading…
					





					media.gab.com


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Colin norris (Feb 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> This is fuckin' beautiful...


It would be to a intellectual vacuum like you. They are wasting their time if they think they will force him to concede.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS
Ottawa PD just had a press conference. They are coming for the kids with child services !
Claiming possible danger from carbon monoxide & physical harm due to all the altercations between protesters & police.
SUCH BLATANT LIES






Trucker protests: Ottawa police provide update on ongoing demonstrations in Canada's capital | LIVE


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2022)

They are cutting off cellular and internet to Ottawa Truckers.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 598887
> 
> They are cutting off cellular and internet to Ottawa Truckers.


Cant eat a cell phone.  Their stores are cratering by now.  Stores only keep a 3 day supply


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


No one is denying that Covid exists.  They are denying government mandates.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Adolf Trudeau: “I saw LEFT MEMES about me! In one meme, I was hit by a truck driven by Trump and a cat!” lol
> 
> Thanks DA for posting!  If a picture is worth 1000 words I’d say a good meme is worth about 1 million.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 8, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It would be to a intellectual vacuum like you. They are wasting their time if they think they will force him to concede.



Eat a dick, shithead.

Trudeau's disappeared. What a fuckin' pussy...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 8, 2022)

Apparently the complainers are only content with being prisoners in their own homes when it's at the barrel of a government gun.

Scwewy....


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

Where is nato for this fascist bull shit?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Apparently the complainers are only content with being prisoners in their own homes when it's at the barrel of a government gun.
> 
> Scwewy....


Exactly right. I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


WRONG

BLM burns cities and murders people. 

You people defended the CHAZ and ignored the LOOTING, ARSON, MURDERS & RAPES.

So the only words I want to hear from people like you is would you like salt on your fries.

Pussies


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Where is nato for this fascist bull shit?


Nato is for cowardly nations. We should have ditched that money pit years ago


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


How can you deny what you can't even prove where it came from?  Covid is real, just the numbers of deaths have all been faked, to support masks that don't work and vaccines that infect you with toxic levels of spike proteins.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 8, 2022)

mamooth said:


> The delusion is strong here with the antivaxxers.
> 
> The Canadian response to these thugs is "What a bunch of losers." It's been a PR catastrophe for the Canadian right.


PR disaster?

So they should have raped a few girls, torched a few police stations, murdered a few people, looted a few tv's and shoes. THEN AND ONLY THEN would it be considered a righteous protest amirite?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2022)

Trudeau thinks he can wait out the truckers by having Ottawa police arrest people giving food, water and
fuel to truckers.

Is it legal to protest in Canada? And if so, how can people aiding the protest be breaking the law?

Canadian truckers put their butts on the line. When will politicians and the legal system recognize the
right to protest in Canada?


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 8, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Canada has no reason to build up our military. We have no enemies posing a threat. Certainly not Russia!
> And China doesn't operate that way, they are completely concerned with flexing their muscle on economic supremacy through peaceful means.
> 
> And the rest of the world would be foolish to balk at what China is offering.


I'll make a little prediction for ya, Duck.  Your children and grandchildren will someday want to spit on your grave.  For the sake of political rhetoric and spite, you're bending over for truly evil people to enslave your descendants.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> I'll make a little prediction for ya, Duck.  Your children and grandchildren will someday want to spit on your grave.  For the sake of political rhetoric and spite, you're bending over for truly evil people to enslave your descendants.


I cant see what that guy says but kudos to a great post Esd!


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Eat a dick, shithead.
> 
> Trudeau's disappeared. What a fuckin' pussy...


Let me know when he is no longer the boss. 
Until then dickhead, suck eggs .


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Let me know when he is no longer the boss.
> Until then dickhead, suck eggs .



Trudeau's a pussy. Just like you.

You're a little pussy.

History will show this protest as the beginning of the end of Trudeau's reign...


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Trudeau's a pussy. Just like you.
> 
> You're a little pussy.
> 
> History will show this protest as the beginning of the end of Trudeau's reign...


If you say so because you're an expect on that subject. 

Trudeau is going no where. Big dumb arse fat truckies won't force him to go. They all vote republican.
Remember, if you didn't vote him in, you cannot vote him out. Let that sink in dickhead.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> If you say so because you're an expect on that subject.
> 
> Trudeau is going no where. Big dumb arse fat truckies won't force him to go. They all vote republican.
> Remember, if you didn't vote him in, you cannot vote him out. Let that sink in dickhead.



Canada's had a long list of fuck-up Prime Ministers. We just sit back and laugh. And of course I didn't vote him in. I live in the States. You couldn't pay me to live in Canada (maybe Vancouver Island). When it comes to being an inept prick, Trudea's giving Biden a real run for his money. Trudeau can't even get anyone towed! LOLOL!!


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Canada's had a long list of fuck-up Prime Ministers. We just sit back and laugh. And of course I didn't vote him in. I live in the States. You couldn't pay me to live in Canada (maybe Vancouver Island). When it comes to being an inept prick, Trudea's giving Biden a real run for his money. Trudeau can't even get anyone towed! LOLOL!!


Yes of course you'd say all that because you hate anything left. 
I'm surprised you've got a left arm. 
That aside, you fabricated all the shit you can think of but forget it was the people who voted for him.  Not you. 
You  never put Biden in and you cannot vote him out.  Just bad mouth everything but worship the ground that idiot trump shit on. You don't seem to have a common sense grasp of the fundamentals just hate like a true Republican.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2022)

Trudeau Orders All Geese Rounded Up And Shot For Honking In Solidarity With Truckers
					

OTTAWA—Prime Minister Justin Trudeau signed an executive order on Friday authorizing the Canadian Mounted Police to have all geese rounded up and shot for honking in solidarity with truckers. The "freedom convoy" of truckers has been a thorn in the tyrannical Canadian government's side since...




					babylonbee.com
				




*Trudeau Orders All Geese Rounded Up And Shot For Honking In Solidarity With Truckers*

OTTAWA—Prime Minister Justin Trudeau signed an executive order on Friday authorizing the Canadian Mounted Police to have all geese rounded up and shot for honking in solidarity with truckers. The "freedom convoy" of truckers has been a thorn in the tyrannical Canadian government's side since January 29th, but Trudeau and his cabinet are confident that annihilating avian support will demoralize the truckers and send them packing.


Mounties began chasing geese on Saturday, following them around with burlap sacks and wacky oversized nets. Captured geese are being blindfolded, lined up, and shot—sometimes in mid-honk. 

"We now view the Canada Goose as an enemy of the state," said Trudeau in a statement over Zoom. "If you see something, say something. We must end this fascist honking once and for all."

Trudeau, visibly shaken by honking geese, claims the attack on his tyranny has exacerbated his fake COVID diagnosis. "I may never be able to meet with the truckers face to face and it's all because of these hateful geese, not because I'm afraid," he said.

Minister of Health Jean-Yves Duclos echoed his dear leader's sentiments when he spoke with the press on Monday morning.

"Trucks honk. Fascists honk. Geese honk," he said. "Get it?"

According to sources, Trudeau is expected to stay in hiding until the Geese migrate north in the spring.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course you'd say all that because you hate anything left.
> I'm surprised you've got a left arm.
> That aside, you fabricated all the shit you can think of but forget it was the people who voted for him.  Not you.
> You  never put Biden in and you cannot vote him out.  Just bad mouth everything but worship the ground that idiot trump shit on. You don't seem to have a common sense grasp of the fundamentals just hate like a true Republican.


You lifted your skirt leftist.  

Trump lives in your head rent free.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You lifted your skirt leftist.
> 
> Trump lives in your head rent free.


You bet he does.  I've never had so much fun with my clothes on than watching him crumble. 
He will never be POTUS again and the  gop are telling you suckers that but like an old fart, YOU won't leave the arsehole ftom which you came.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You bet he does.  I've never had so much fun with my clothes on than watching him crumble.
> He will never be POTUS again and the  gop are telling you suckers that but like an old fart, YOU won't leave the arsehole ftom which you came.


Im not the one bringing his name up everyday, but when you have a loser in office what else can you do??


----------



## Oddball (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Feb 10, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.




IDIOT.  How does wanting to retain the right to CHOOSE what you have injected into your body have ANYTHING to do with "denying" Covid exists?  Dummkopf!


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Im not the one bringing his name up everyday, but when you have a loser in office what else can you do??


I don't care if you waffle on all day about him.  
YOU are asking the people who voted him out to reinstate him. 
YOU must be kidding.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I don't care if you waffle on all day about him.
> YOU are asking the people who voted him out to reinstate him.
> YOU must be kidding.


Making shit up again that I didnt say huh.

Sucks to be you


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Making shit up again that I didnt say huh.
> 
> Sucks to be you


Clearly the lead Biden  got was from republicans  who changed their mind. It's a fact even if you disagree with it. 
YOU don't understand what you are saying. You're brain dead.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Clearly the lead Biden  got was from republicans  who changed their mind. It's a fact even if you disagree with it.
> YOU don't understand what you are saying. You're brain dead.


Why am I supposed to care what you think?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why am I supposed to care what you think?


You don't have to but that won't change the facts you don't like to hear.  Being ignorant is your business.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You don't have to but that won't change the facts you don't like to hear.  Being ignorant is your business.


Are you happy now.  I dont care what your opinion is about me.  Try anorher leftist they are emotional creatures.  Maybe they will care.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course you'd say all that because you hate anything left.



I don't hate anything on the left. Your problem, in that idiotin' little Colin brain of yours, believe that "disagreement" equates to "hate", and it doesn't. You're stupid to believe that. If that's truly your view, you're in for a tough fuckin' life...



Colin norris said:


> That aside, you fabricated all the shit you can think of but forget it was the people who voted for him.  Not you.



What did I fabricate? I'd no need to fabricate anything.

Trudeau is a lot like Biden insomuch as many of the people who voted for him now hold a shockingly low opinion of him. There's no shortage of people who voted for Biden in 2016 who have no plans to make that mistake a second time...



Colin norris said:


> You  never put Biden in and you cannot vote him out.  Just bad mouth everything but worship the ground that idiot trump shit on. You don't seem to have a common sense grasp of the fundamentals just hate like a true Republican.


Correct. I was far to intelligent to vote for someone who is clearly suffering early onset Alzheimer's and wears a diaper. Libs are big on wearing diapers, though.

And I'm not a Republican. You'll never find a post, anywhere on the internet, where I lay claim to that. Trust me, I have serious problems with them, too. And I certainly don't "worship" anyone, especially Trump. While I think he did good things, the manner in which he conducted himself was childish and immature, and it's not something I would vote for again...


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 10, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 598887
> 
> They are cutting off cellular and internet to Ottawa Truckers.


So they (the government), are priming for trouble in hopes to start a violent struggle between citizens and government ???  Trudeau will eventually lose in the long run if he doesn't negotiate with his citizen's in their concerns. Why is the guy so prideful and hard headed ?? His own cabinet needs to oust him in order to save face.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 10, 2022)

[BREAKING: GiveSendGo RESPONDS and it’s awesome] – Ontario government FREEZES all donations made to the Freedom Convoy through GiveSendGo
					

MAJOR UPDATE: GiveSendGo responds to the news, saying Canada has zero jurisdiction over their funds and the money will continue to flow to The Freedom Convoy: Know this! Canada has absolutely ZERO …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 10, 2022)

"Prisoners in their own homes".

So like the mandates Liberals so love...........


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 10, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> [BREAKING: GiveSendGo RESPONDS and it’s awesome] – Ontario government FREEZES all donations made to the Freedom Convoy through GiveSendGo
> 
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE: GiveSendGo responds to the news, saying Canada has zero jurisdiction over their funds and the money will continue to flow to The Freedom Convoy: Know this! Canada has absolutely ZERO …
> ...


What the protest should do is move to parliament with every protestor they have, and sit down on it until someone negotiates an end to the mandates in an orderly fashion. No more blockades etc, just good old fashion mega peaceful protesting. That's what it should transition to now. The support of the Canadians will hold.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2022)

Hope the USA follows suit. Lets give 'em hell...er...honking.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't hate anything on the left. Your problem, in that idiotin' little Colin brain of yours, believe that "disagreement" equates to "hate", and it doesn't. You're stupid to believe that. If that's truly your view, you're in for a tough fuckin' life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it comes to voting day, you vote republican so cut your lies. You're not fooling me old darling.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 11, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> When it comes to voting day, you vote republican so cut your lies. You're not fooling me old darling.



I do, and that's because democrats have a long history of putting up absolutely horrible candidates whose greatest talent is that they're rather adept at fooling idiots like you.

There are certainly democrats who would get my vote for President. The democrats first have to nominate them, though. Sadly, brainless libs like yourself are loathe to nominate a democrat who might appeal to a registered Independent like me.

So, come election day, the candidate who gets my vote is the candidate who respects my 2nd Amendment rights as much as he respects your 1st Amendment rights. The candidate who gets my vote is the candidate who will always act with the welfare and safety of the American people as his (or her) primary concern, and who won't enter into idiotic treaties which place an undo burden on the United States. The candidate who gets my vote is the candidate who respects and reveres our police and our military, and who wants to _increase_ funding for both instead of decreasing their funding. The candidate who gets my vote is the candidate who understands that, without a truly secure border, we will never be as safe as we could be. The candidate who gets my vote is the candidate who works to stem the flow of illegal alien scumbags into our country instead of endorsing it.

So, you see, I never claimed to not vote Republican, you simple-minded butt-nugget. I said I'm not a Republican, and I said that because I'm not.

So fuck off...


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I do, and that's because democrats have a long history of putting up absolutely horrible candidates whose greatest talent is that they're rather adept at fooling idiots like you.
> 
> There are certainly democrats who would get my vote for President. The democrats first have to nominate them, though. Sadly, brainless libs like yourself are loathe to nominate a democrat who might appeal to a registered Independent like me.
> 
> ...


Well why the lies about not voting republican? You politics sticks out like dogs  balls and you tried to hide it. 
Now you dismiss my calling you out with the obligatory fyck off.  You don't intimidate me tough guy.  You're a piece of shit. 

You would have noticed the government are enacting laws to bring in the military etc to remove the dumbarse truckies. 
$ 100000 fines and jail time are to result.  See how many of them can withstand that? 
And as the are frogmarched to jail it will be me saying "fuck off" .    You're a dickhead.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 11, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Well why the lies about not voting republican?



Show me a single text where I've lied about how I've voted and I'll buy you a house.,

Otherwise, fuck off and die, you stupid fuck...

You're nothing but a shit stain who's a waste of oxygen.

Fuck you...


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Show me a single text where I've lied about how I've voted and I'll buy you a house.,
> 
> Otherwise, fuck off and die, you stupid fuck...
> 
> ...


I don't have to tell you anything because you know I'm right. 

I can tell I am right and you have been sprung by your typical ignorant brain dead reply. 
You can't take a bit of heat. 
Your lies won't cut it with me imbecile.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 12, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I don't have to tell you anything because you know I'm right.
> 
> I can tell I am right and you have been sprung by your typical ignorant brain dead reply.
> You can't take a bit of heat.
> Your lies won't cut it with me imbecile.



You _can't_ tell me anything, dipshit.

You possess the mental acuity of dryer lint.

Fuck off...


----------



## Oddball (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Well why the lies about not voting republican? You politics sticks out like dogs  balls and you tried to hide it.
> Now you dismiss my calling you out with the obligatory fyck off.  You don't intimidate me tough guy.  You're a piece of shit.
> 
> You would have noticed the government are enacting laws to bring in the military etc to remove the dumbarse truckies.
> ...


Fascist gonna be fascist isnt that right fascist?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fascist gonna be fascist isnt that right fascist?


I wouldn't know but since youre the resident  expert,  enlighten us all Einstein.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It's like Black Lives Matter only for COVID deniers.


If you disregard all the cars set on fire, or tipped over, or people killed, or businesses vandalized and robbed.

In Trudeau's Canada money donated to truckers are taken and redirected by the Trudeau fascistas
to recipients not intended for. That's theft!

In the BLM, money donated to that cause is taken by BLM highers ups and redirected to relatives
of Patricia Cullors. Not the same, is it?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 18, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I wouldn't know but since youre the resident  expert,  enlighten us all Einstein.


Who is the one here wanting to destroy unvaccinated people.  That would be you Mr. Jackboots.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 18, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Who is the one here wanting to destroy unvaccinated people.  That would be you Mr. Jackboots.


They are infected vermin spreading disease through they community. Like rats  and stray cats, it must be stopped with their cooperation or not.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 18, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> They are infected vermin spreading disease through they community. Like rats  and stray cats, it must be stopped with their cooperation or not.


And how will you do that Mr. Fascist??

We think the same of leftist.  Like Locusts destroying everything.  Maybe we could bring back DDT and use that in your sss.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 19, 2022)

It appears that these 'officers' trampling people, assaulting them, damaging property are not officers but provided from somewhere else.   We need to find out who provided them.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 19, 2022)

colin said:
			
		

> They are infected vermin spreading disease through they community. Like rats and stray cats, it must be stopped with their cooperation or not.



how very nazi of you.


----------

